# Problem with Email setupon iPhone 3G ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................When I input my password for yahoo email I get this message.......The IMAP server "apple.imap.mail.yahoo.com" is not responding . Check your network connection and that you entered the correct information in the "Incoming Mail Server" field .
..................I can't find the Incoming mail server field , nor do I have any idea should be entered , there ! , thanks , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

That's just the way Yahoo is sometimes. Try again later.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Nevada said:


> That's just the way Yahoo is sometimes. Try again later.


 ............I've 'tried' multiple times ! Sometimes , it tells me I need to enter my yahoo password , I've entered that multiple times as well and it still can't verify my password . 
............but , my password works just fine on my home computer . ???? , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

fordy said:


> ............I've 'tried' multiple times ! Sometimes , it tells me I need to enter my yahoo password , I've entered that multiple times as well and it still can't verify my password .
> ............but , my password works just fine on my home computer . ???? , fordy


If it's any comfort to you, you aren't alone. Another member started a thread about this same issue last month.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...u-help-me-fix-my-email-problem-my-iphone.html

You might PM him.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Fordy, I have an antique 3G iPhone too. 

I'm getting the *exact* same message.

We just got a new iPad mini, and my email works perfectly on that device.

Makes me wonder if there is a glitch with Yahoo...or if they've stopped serving us people who still have antique phones.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

clovis said:


> Fordy, I have an antique 3G iPhone too.
> 
> I'm getting the *exact* same message.
> 
> ...


 ............The funny thing is Clovis , I changed up my ATT acct , over to a friend's family plan , cause it's like 1/3 the cost of my other plan ! When I made the initial switch , my Email worked immediately , then , they transferred all my old phone #'s to the iphone 3G and it quit working ! ????? , So , I'll find someone who can help me . I don't want to spend $650 on a new IPhone 5s . , fordy


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

fordy said:


> ............The funny thing is Clovis , I changed up my ATT acct , over to a friend's family plan , cause it's like 1/3 the cost of my other plan ! When I made the initial switch , my Email worked immediately , then , they transferred all my old phone #'s to the iphone 3G and it quit working ! ????? , So , I'll find someone who can help me . I don't want to spend $650 on a new IPhone 5s . , fordy


Ebay might be an option for a used phone.

Apple also has the 5C iPhone model, which costs a bunch less than the 5S.

I think I am just going to upgrade. This is a phone that I use for work, and I am tired of skimping by on this old thing. I am way overdue for an upgrade.


----------

